# Greetings from upstate NY



## Holmes

I just thought I'd finally introduce myself here. I've been reading through the posts and archives in preparation for my first package of bees in April. I live about 15 minutes from Greenwich, NY where Betterbee is based, which is quite convenient for me. Not only can I pick the bees up in person, I have all the supplies/equipment I need just a short drive away.

This will be my first year at beekeeping. Besides this forum and another, I've read a few books on the subject and feel like I'm finally getting there. I'm a photographer and I feel like beekeeping and photography are similar, in the fact that you're constantly learning. It doesn't matter how many books I read, it's hands-on experience that will teach me the most.

With all the info I've gathered so far, I'm leaning toward the Warre hive. I believe it suits my needs the best, and look forward to the years ahead. I also look forward to discussions here, as there tends to be some knowledgeable people amongst us. Thanks so much!


----------



## Specialkayme

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome!


----------



## dragonfly

Welcome to Beesource, Holmes.


----------



## Highwoods John

As a beginning beekeeper I am curious why you are considering a Warre hive.


----------



## scdw43

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## Holmes

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome!

Highwoods John, after researching different hives, I felt the Warre to be the best fit with my way of living and thinking. I don't like the idea of micromanaging the bees in a Lang. I want to allow the bees to do their own thing without me checking on them every 2 weeks... How's the brood looking? Where's the queen? How are their store coming along? It's not for me. I also don't want to use chemical treatments on them. I don't in my garden, and I don't want to on my bees. If there's a problem, I'm not going to ignore it, but try to find a healthy and natural alternative in fixing things.


----------



## Highwoods John

I hear you. I have the same philosophy and am adapting my beekeeping practices as I learn. It is easier to start and learn with the langstroth. I now use foundationless frames ...I use screened inner covers for circulation. Am moving to top entrances. I think the most important decision is which bee to use in our climate. I have tried Italians, Russians and Buckfast bees. I am going to try Carniolans next. Eventually hope to have self-sustaining colonies without the need to buy packages any more.


----------



## Omie

Holmes, welcome! from another New Yorker. 

I have much the same philosophy as Highwoods. I don't do much manipulating with my bees, and no chemical treatments, but I feel so connected and i learn so much by being able to go into my Lang hives every couple of weeks or so and closely examine what the bees are doing- it's amazing what they do! aren't bees wonderful?  
Much luck to you on your new adventure! It's a great forum here, very friendly.


----------



## lisascenic

I've spent some happy times in East Greenwich! Nice to "meet" you.


----------



## BMAC

Welcome. If you want to let the bees do what the bees will do with out molesting them you should start with native bees. Packaged bees are already used to being molested and treated for mites, foubrood, etc...

Good luck with your beekeeping.


----------



## stoweski

Welcome from an Albany cty. transplant (much rather be living up north).

Did a cutout last summer on rte. 32 in Quaker Springs. Quite a job... and I'll never do it again! Free bees but a big PITA.

Might I suggest Singing Cedar's Apiary (vtbees.com) for your bees. They're raised in Vt. which is a LOT closer than the GA bees you get from Betterbee. We've only been in the hobby/business for 4 years but I've never received a package that has survived from Betterbee! Only bees I have left so far this winter are local bees.

Good luck!


----------



## Holmes

It's nice to see some local people on here. Thanks for the welcoming.

stoweski, thanks for the apiary suggestion. I'll have to look into them for next year possibly, that's if my colony doesn't survive or I decide to get a second hive. May I ask the reason, if you know, why the packages you've received from Betterbee haven't survived? How many have you tried from them? Thanks.


----------



## Highwoods John

I wont say where I got them from BUT none of my Italian packages have ever survived a winter while all of my Russian and Buckfast bees have.....


----------



## stoweski

Holmes said:


> It's nice to see some local people on here. Thanks for the welcoming.
> 
> stoweski, thanks for the apiary suggestion. I'll have to look into them for next year possibly, that's if my colony doesn't survive or I decide to get a second hive. May I ask the reason, if you know, why the packages you've received from Betterbee haven't survived? How many have you tried from them? Thanks.


Wish I could tell you. I honestly don't know why they died. This year we purchased two packages. Both looked very strong going into winter. Plenty of stores, negligible mite counts, good laying queen... overall strong, healthy hives with no issues.
By late November both were dead! Plenty of honey left in both. As a matter of fact we're using the honey in two of our other hives.

I'm not saying not to buy from Betterbee. What I'm saying is that we have had bad luck with packages shipped from the south... and they've came from Betterbee. We did receive bees from Mass with a russian queen that was raised in Mass but packaged with southern bees. Those have survived for three years now. I believe at this point we have purchased five or six packages from the south.

Suppose a suggestion would be to get packages from the south but replace the queen with one that is from the northeast and has proven genetics.


----------



## Holmes

Highwoods John, I'm assuming you got your packages with an Italian queen from Betterbee. If that's the case, it's interesting that you and stoweski have had unfortunate experiences with colonies not surviving the winter. There must be some people that have success from them, otherwise why would they keep purchasing packages from them. I wonder if their nucs have a better success rate? It must be frustrating when things look good going into winter, and then for some reason they all die. Who knows if it's the packages from the south, the Italian queens, what's to blame? I'll see how my first year goes with them, then make any changes needed. 

For those who live in NY, where else do you buy your packages from if not from Betterbee?


----------



## sqkcrk

Nucs are available, if orders are put in early enuf. Kutik Honey Company sells in quantity numbers. Gary and Terry Ford form neat Little Falls, NY sell nucs. Lloyd Spears sells nucs and maybe packages. Packages can be purchased from the package producers and shipped thru the mail.


----------



## Mtn. Bee

Welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## sqkcrk

I hope all of you NY Beekeepers are members, or become members, of your local and state beekeepers associations. Check out eshpa.org for info both state and local.


----------



## stoweski

sqkcrk said:


> I hope all of you NY Beekeepers are members, or become members, of your local and state beekeepers associations.



SABA, to be exact.


----------



## farmerted

Wow I hope I don't have the same bad luck with the bees I ordered from Betterbee I ordered two packages.I would think that if they had that much of a problem with bees dying somebody would let them know and maybe they would change suppliers.I didn't know when I ordered them that they had them shipped to them I thought they raised them on sight as they won't send them through the mail.By the way welcome from another newbee from your area.


----------



## sqkcrk

stoweski said:


> SABA, to be exact.


Excellent. And what about ESHPA? Hasn't Aaron Morris gotten you into ESHPA yet? Or Fred Ludwig?


----------



## Holmes

I just joined SABA myself a few weeks ago. I'm looking forward to attending the conference in Albany next month.

Thanks farmerted, and the same to you. It's nice to see someone on here that's just 10 minutes away. All the best in your first season!


----------



## MJC417

I have only been keeping bees a few years now and my first bees were from Betterbee. Out of three packages I bought over two years, two have made it through the winters. Now I have swarms that I caught from those two hives, the parent hives are long gone. That tells you I still have a lot to learn about swarm control but I did learn how to catch a swarm! Since then I split those swarms and added queens from Kirk Webster and Michael Palmer, they are doing great (they sell nucs as well)and I still have two of the original swarms. The problem with beekeeping is there are many variables with tons of advice, so get your package and enjoy them! Your going to love em and they will teach you the most. As you learn you can try different bees and equipment that YOU like. So don't worry about were your first bees came from and what kind they are. Also I'm a SABA member. Good luck in your first year.


----------



## Holmes

I didn't realize how many people on here live so close to me. 

MJC417, thanks for the advice. I can't wait to get my first package! So far, I've read through some forums and a few books, but I think dealing with them firsthand will teach me quite a bit. Congrats on capturing the swarms, that must have been exciting.

Thanks again to everyone for the welcome and suggestions. Here's to a happy and healthy season for everyone!


----------



## EODDVTDR

Welcome to beesource!!


----------



## farmerted

I'm going to join SABA before there next meeting and looking forward to attending.I have learned a lot from Betterbee and not going to worry about my first packages as I'm new and everything is a learning experience.I hope to meet some of the local beekeepers and share our beekeeping experiences


----------



## BMAC

farmerted said:


> Wow I hope I don't have the same bad luck with the bees I ordered from Betterbee I ordered two packages.I would think that if they had that much of a problem with bees dying somebody would let them know and maybe they would change suppliers.I didn't know when I ordered them that they had them shipped to them I thought they raised them on sight as they won't send them through the mail.By the way welcome from another newbee from your area.


Welcome to beekeeping. Most package producers and resellers sell as is where is, kind of like an auction. Its pretty hard even for the ones who guarantee queens will be alive when they arrive to come thru and honor it.


----------

